# كنت امينا فى القليل اقيمك على الكثير



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*
قال الكتاب 
"كنت أميناً فى القليل ؛ فسأقيمك على الكثير" 
أى كنت أميناً فى الأرضيات ؛ فسأقيمك على السمائيات. كنت أميناً فى هذا العالم الحاضر ؛ فسأقيمك على الأبدية... 
ويمكنك تطبيق هذا المبدأ فى مجالات شتى كثيرة... 



* 
إن كنت أميناً فى محبتك للقريب ؛ يمكن أن يقيمك الرب على محبة العدو ؛ أى يعطيك النعمة التى تستطع بها أن تحب عدوك... 
* 
إن كنت أميناً من جهة خدمة الرب فى وقت فراغك ؛ يمكن أن يهبك الرب الحب الذى به تكرس حياتك كلها له. 
* 
إن كنت أميناً من جهة عدم قبولك للخطايا الإرادية ؛ يمكن أن ينقظك الرب من الخطايا غير الإرادية... 
* 
إن كنت أميناً فى حفظ عقلك الواعى من الفكر الشرير ؛ يعطيك الرب حينئذ نقاوة العقل الباطن ؛ ويعطيك الرب أيضاً نقاوة الأحلام... 
* 
إن كنت أميناً فى سن الطفولة ؛ يقيمكالرب على الأمانة فى سن الشباب ؛ وهى أكثر حروباً. 
* 
إن كنت أميناً من جهة عدم إدانة الآخرين بلسانك ؛ حينئذ يعطيك الرب عدم الإدانة بالفكر وهى أصعب. 
* 
وبالمثل إن كنت أميناً فى ضبط نفسك من جهة الغضب الخارجى الظاهر ؛ حينئذ يهبك الرب النقاوة من الغضب الداخلى أيضاً النقاوة من الغيظ والحقد وأفكار الغضب. 
* 
إن كنت أميناً فى الروحيات العادية (ثمار الروح) ؛ يمكن أن يقيمك الرب على مواهب الروح ؛ وبدون الأمانة فى الأولى لا تعطى الثانية. 


إن الله يختبرك أولاً فى الشئ القليل فإن وجدك أميناً فية ؛ حينئذ يأتمنك على ما هو أكثر. أما إن أظهرت فشلك وعدم أمانتك فى القليل ؛ فمن الصعب أن يقيمك على الكثير... 
وكما قال الكتاب "إن جريت مع المشاة فأتعبوك ؛ فكيف تستطيع أن تبارى الخيل؟" 
العجيب أن كثيرين يظنون فى أنفسهم القدرة على القيام بمسئوليات كبيرة بينما هم عاجزون عن القيام بما هو أقل منها. النعمة التى معهم لا يستخدمونها ؛ ومع ذلك يطالبون بنعمة أكبر ؛ ناسين قول الرب "كنت أميناً فى القليل ؛ فسأقيمك على الكثير" (مت 21:25)؛ إنه شرط *​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" لك اخت happy angel
تأمل جميل جدا" 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا هابى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" لك اخت happy angel
> تأمل جميل جدا"
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليم​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا هابى
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا  على  التاملات

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## meraa (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على التامل الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا  على  التاملات
> 
> سلام ونعمة​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياامجد​​


----------

